# FR: pendant les vacances



## Ljubo

Hi everyone, I'm glad to join you.
The original french sentence was : "Pourquoi ne m'écris tu jamais pendant les vacances?"
I translated "Why don't you ever write me during holidays", but my english teacher corrected and said that only "the holidays" was correct. Quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer pourquoi? Ce sont pourtant les vacances "en général" , non? D'ailleurs, "during holiday" aurait-il été juste? Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## Katejo

Ljubo

Your teacher is correct in this case. If you were referring to a particular holiday away somewhere, you could say " Why don't you ever write to me when you are away on holiday".
Note also that it is better to say 'write to me' not write me (BE)

Katejo


----------



## Angle O'Phial

In AE, I think your sentence structure is fine if you're talking about more than one holiday period, except that we'd replace holidays with vacation :

Why don't you ever write me during vacation?

In AE, your teacher's sentence

Why don't you ever write me during the holidays?

would almost invariably refer to the end-of-year holidays (Christmas and New Years).


----------



## Ljubo

Okay thanks to both of you! As for AE, I think i get it, but I don't quite understand the reason why it should be "the holidays" and not "holidays", since we're talking about holidays in general, and not particular holidays like Christmas ones..  Thx =)


----------



## CodeAndBunny

Angle O'Phial said:


> In AE, I think your sentence structure is fine if you're talking about more than one holiday period, except that we'd replace holidays with vacation :
> 
> Why don't you ever write me during vacation?
> 
> In AE, your teacher's sentence
> 
> Why don't you ever write me during the holidays?
> 
> would almost invariably refer to the end-of-year holidays (Christmas and New Years).



I'm a native English speaker (US) and if I had to translate your initial sentence, I would actually write the following "Why don't you ever write TO me when you're on vacation".  

"...during vaction" is fine, too; it would just sound awkward for me to say that...it wouldn't feel natural.  

I wouldn't say "write me" unless I was speaking very informally and quickly with someone or giving them a direct order...  (e.g. "Write me!")


----------



## Maître Capello

Ljubo said:


> but I don't quite understand the reason why it should be "the holidays" and not "holidays", since we're talking about holidays in general, and not particular holidays like Christmas ones..  Thx =)


Err… As a matter of fact, the original French sentence reads _*les* vacances_, not _des vacances_! So I think you use the definite article in English for the exact same reason as you do in French.


----------



## the-quality-man-4

I think that when we use"the"that means we talk about something known by both "interlocutor,listener"
Thus,I think you are here talking about a ESPECIAL vacation.


----------



## jann

En anglais américain, _"the holidays" _veut dire les vacances de fin d'année_. _

_Why don't you ever write to me during the holidays, during (the) winter break? = _Pourquoi ne m'écris-tu jamais pendant les vacances de Noël ?

Franchement, en lisant la phrase française, je pense plutôt aux vacances d'été.  Les vacances de fin d'année sont bien courtes et les enfants sont bien occupés ; pourquoi auraient-ils donc envie d'écrire aux copains d'école qu'il reverront 15 jours plus tard ?  En revanche, les vacances d'été durent deux ou trois mois...  -->  _Why don't you ever write to me during summer vacation, during (the) summer break? (AE)

_Pour parler des vacances scolaires en général, sans préciser lesquelles --> _Why don't you ever write to me during breaks? (AE)_  Là vous retrouvez le pluriel indéfini auquel vous vous attendiez.

Finalement, pour parler vacances pendant lesquelles on part en voyage (_to be/go/leave on vacation_) --> _Why don't you ever write to me when you are on vacation? (AE)  _Là ce serait effectivement pour demander une carte postale. 

Je sais qu'il y a des différences entre l'anglais américain et l'anglais britannique au niveau des tournures employées pour parler des vacances... le mot _holiday_ est (je crois) plus général en anglais britannique, pour parler des vacances, alors qu'en anglais américain, _a holiday = _un jour férié.  Attendons donc les équivalents britanniques de ces tournures américaines...


----------



## itka

jann, si je comprends bien : _"*on *vacation_" marche seulement si on part en vacances...pas si on reste chez soi ?
Et qu'en est-il de "_*on* holidays_" ? Est-ce que ça existe ? Dans les mêmes conditions ?


----------



## radagasty

jann said:


> Je sais qu'il y a des différences entre l'anglais américain et l'anglais britannique au niveau des tournures employées pour parler des vacances... le mot _holiday_ est (je crois) plus général en anglais britannique, pour parler des vacances, alors qu'en anglais américain, _a holiday = _un jour férié.


 
En effet, je ne me sers du mot _vacation_ que rarement, mais ici à Cambridge, on dit souvent 'long vac' en parlant des vacances d'été.


----------



## Ljubo

Thanks to you all, but can anyone explain to me _why_ the use of the definite article was necessary in British English?


----------



## radagasty

Ljubo said:


> Thanks to you all, but can anyone explain to me _why_ the use of the definite article was necessary in British English?


 
I think Maître Capello hit the nail on the head. It's for the same reason that the definite article is necessary in French.


----------



## Ljubo

Well for example let's consider another sentence : "Les vacances sont généralement synonyme de repos" 
Would I say "Holidays  are generally synonymous with rest" or "The holidays ..." ?
Thx


----------



## Angle O'Phial

itka said:


> jann, si je comprends bien : _"*on *vacation_" marche seulement si on part en vacances...pas si on reste chez soi ?
> Et qu'en est-il de "_*on* holidays_" ? Est-ce que ça existe ? Dans les mêmes conditions ?



Non, pas forcément. _on vacation_ peut vouloir simplement dire qu'on ne va pas au travail (ou à l'école)

_- Why aren't you in school toay?
- I'm on vacation._

Avec la crise actuelle, on commence à parler de staycation† pour bien préciser des vacances où on ne parte pas.

† un néologisme que je n'aime pas trop


----------



## itka

Merci pour la précision, Angle O'Phial !


----------



## radagasty

itka said:


> jann, si je comprends bien : _"*on *vacation_" marche seulement si on part en vacances...pas si on reste chez soi ?
> Et qu'en est-il de "_*on* holidays_" ? Est-ce que ça existe ? Dans les mêmes conditions ?


 
Oui_... on holiday_ existe aussi(note bien le singulier), plus-ou-moins dans les mêmes conditions que _on vacation,_ qui ne se dit que rarement en anglais britannique.


----------



## itka

OK ! Merci à toi aussi, Radagasty !


----------



## Nicomon

radagasty said:


> Oui_... on holiday_ existe aussi(note bien le singulier), plus-ou-moins dans les mêmes conditions que _on vacation,_ qui ne se dit que rarement en anglais britannique.



Alors qu'en anglais canadien, c'est le contraire, soit la même chose qu'en anglais américain.  

_I'm on vacation = je suis en vacances_
_I'm going on vacation _= _je vais en vacances... quelque part_
_Today is a holiday _=  _aujourd'hui est un jour férié_
_I can't wait for the holidays = J'ai hâte au congé des fêtes / aux fêtes de fin d'année_

Mais je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu : _I'm on holiday_

J'ai compris la phrase titre comme jann, c.-à-d. les (longues) vacances d'été. 

Le dernier post de Angle m'a rappelé ce fil  staycation


----------



## lamberjack

To try to answer ljubo's question of why we use 'the' here:

Among students of all ages and parents (at least in BE), 'the holidays' means the school/university holidays (i.e. summer, easter, etc.). They are different to just 'holidays', which could mean either time off school, or time away from home.

With "why don't you ever write to me during the holidays?" I would assume one or two students were talking, and by 'the holidays' they mean no school/classes (rather than time at the beach/skiing/...).

"Why don't you ever write to me during holidays?" isn't wrong grammatically, but 'holidays' here is too general; you don't know whether 'holidays' means school breaks or trips away from home (which can happen during the school term).

Your general statement "Les vacances sont généralement synonyme de repos" would translate as: "Holidays  are generally synonymous with rest". We are talking about all types of holiday at all times of year for everyone. But, for school children: "The school holidays are a time for having fun. It was awful when the holidays ended and we went back to school".

Phew, un peu long la reponse ! I hope that made sense!


----------

